# How did you come up with your farm name?



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

How did you come up with your farm name?

I am registering our farm and we have to come up with a farm name and we are stuck.

We were going to go with Pipe Creek Ranch because the farm is right on Pipe Creek in Pipe Creek Township. But when filling out the registration paper work I noticed that the farm name with goat name cannot exceed 32 characters. 

So our bucks name is " 8 Second Ride" So it would be Pipe Creek Ranch's 8 Second Ride. That would be his registered name and is 25 characters long which isn't horrible.

We aren't sure we are settled on Pipe Creek Ranch.

So here are some things about the farm.

The farm is on the corner of 2 roads. 700 N and 700 W

The farm is on a gravel pit. Thats actually how our pond was made, from taking the gravel out.

We've got about 37 acres, the land is flat then after the barn slopes off down towards the creek. (Rolling Acres Boers?)

We raise Boer Goats.

So We've been kicking around.

Pipe Creek Ranch
Huffman's Boer Goats
H&H Farm ( I shy away from that, since its my grandpa's cattle farms name)
Bubba's Baa Ranch (husbands idea, sons nickname is bubba, I don't like the idea for the farm name)
Lucky 7s Boers
Double 7s Ranch
Rocky Acres
Hoofs & Horns Farm/Ranch


I want something that sounds professional but will stick with people when they hear it. 

I'm just at a loss. Whatever we pick we have to love because once its made official it can never be changed!

I don't really think we have a "Ranch" Since all we are working with on our end is the goats so I'd rather stick with something that has Farm or Acres in the name. Ranch makes me think of horses and cowboys and neither of us care for horses.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I like the Huffman one. 

We came up with ours about a year ago, when my grandfather passed away. He was always called "Billy Joe" when he was little, and our goal was to provide our family with food, so there it was:

Billy Joe's Food Farm.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My farm name was very simple. My last name. Salvagno Farm. The name that goes on the goat's name is Salvagno's. I'm not sure which registry you are using but do you have a choice to shorten the farm name for the goat name?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I was going to say the same thing. Or you could register your herdname as "Pipe Creek," and still call your farm "Pipe Creek Ranch."


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ember, both Huffman & plain Pipe Creek sound good to me.

We came up with Laughing Stock Boer Goats. I regret that it doesnt sound very professional.
Anyhow after working several years & investing in company stock I cashed it out & turned it into foundation stock.

Another idea is to just use your own initials for registration, that way you'll have plenty spaces to play with. You can call your ranch anything it just wouldnt be on papers.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

It's the ABGA registration I'm talking about.

We gotta figure out something in the next 16 days..LOL


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree with Nancy. Use your tattoo initials for your herd name. If want Pipe Creek Ranch, then PCR could be your herd name and your tattoo. Or if you can't get PCR you could try PCR7 or any other number.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I like Pipe Creek 
Amd I think that PCR or something would be nice  and leaves lots of room for names


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Ox hill because i live on gates hill rd and i have oxen  so ox_hill


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine would probably b my last name and the main animal production like goats


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

We chose Bayou Boer Goats because we live on the bayou....lol.. Not too creative but it works! lol the tattoo pre fix I wanted was taken BBG so I went with something totally different SS33 I name wethers and butcher stock SS33 and just a number(same number that I ear tag them). Doe's or bucks that will be registered are Bayou Boer and then whatever name I want to call them.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

"Three", after our first three Nigerian Dwarves, "Haven" because our actual farm name is "Wood Haven Farm" (which was unavailable as a herd name).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Dollys Acre in memory of my much loved and dearly missed Pygmy, Dolly


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz I always wondered how Dolly came into it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have her story and the beginnings of Dollys Acre on my home page www.dollysacre.com She was my second addition to the start of my little herd and if she was still with me she would have turned 12 on Sunday and would have had the same retirement TLC as my Bootsie


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What about "37 acres"? I've got a guava farm and 3 acres so we called our farm/ranch "Guava Acres". I've not registered it yet though so for all I know my name or 37 acres might not even be available.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Ober-Ridge, obviously because I have Oberhasli, and ridge becasue (1) my last name is Holdridge and (2) because our house is on a big ridge.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

We decided to stick with pipe creek ranch. Even with our bucks name it's only 26 characters and were limited to 32 characters for registration my hubs was worried it would be to long

But registered names ill just go with " Pipe Creek's 8 Second Ride". Which is only 22 if you include the common. So we're all good


----------

